# Olympus Pen FT question - It's ALIVE ... or not?



## MadisonWI (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

I picked up a nice Pen FT at an estate sale last weekend and I really like this camera. Everything works great, except for the camera's meter. 

When I first threw in the battery, nothing happened. I left the battery in the camera overnight and the next morning the meter was ALIVE! The readings seemed a little bit too high, (maybe because the battery is 1.4v not 1.35v?) but I was thrilled nonetheless. 

After coming home from work and playing around with it for an hour, however, it died again! I couldn't even get it to jump once. 

The next day, I repositioned the battery and aimed it at a bright light for awhile and ... it came ALIVE again! However, the needle is just barely reacting now ... it just stays around the "1" mark, basically. 

Anybody have any thoughts? I'm thinking it's probably some internal thing that would cost a bundle to fix ... but that one day of metery goodness is giving me hope that there's some little trick I just don't know about. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 5, 2008)

Check the contacts, they could be dirty. Easiest fix is by rubbing them with a hard pencil eraser.


----------

